# Help!! Rear brake caliper won't screw back in!!! A3 (8P) '06



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

So, I'm doing a brake job for the first time, and I did the fronts and one of the rear's. Now I'm almost done but the drivers side rear caliper won't screw back in..... 
Any suggestions?


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Help!! Rear brake caliper won't screw back in!!! A3 (8P) '06 (A3Danimal)*

does it turn but not retract?


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

yes. I guess I can't apply enough pressure with the little square retractor tool.... I guess I'll have to order the retractor tool from germanautoparts.com and have it fedex'd


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

Anyone know if this kit has the right size die for the Audi A3 (8P) '06?
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...40732


_Modified by A3Danimal at 8:28 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## apostle 228 (Aug 14, 2007)

just get one from autozone. theyll loan it to you for 5 bux


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, I ended up buying the brake tool from germanautoparts.... its expensive, but at least I know it'll work. So if anyone needs the tool in my area, let me know..... and thanks for all the posts


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*

$20 on sale from Harbor Freight for a set of tools to retract the rear brake caliper pistons of most any car.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_yes. I guess I can't apply enough pressure with the little square retractor tool.... I guess I'll have to order the retractor tool from germanautoparts.com and have it fedex'd

Here's how I put enough pressure on the cube tool and used a socket extension to turn to retract the bloody piston. You could also use a big C clamp.


----------

